# tektro R530 brakes



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Are the Tektro R530 brakes any good? It is on my wife's new bike that we have ordered. She prefers somewhat slow paced descend down a hill, so modulation is key..

Should get ultegra 6600 brakes to replace them ($100)? there isn't much weight savings.. I just happen to think ultegra brakes are nice..


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> Are the Tektro R530 brakes any good? It is on my wife's new bike that we have ordered. She prefers somewhat slow paced descend down a hill, so modulation is key..
> 
> Should get ultegra 6600 brakes to replace them ($100)? there isn't much weight savings.. I just happen to think ultegra brakes are nice..


They're fine, except the pads. Get some koolstop salmon pads. And learn to adjust the brakes right.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The brakes are fine. As J said. Replace the pads and adjust the brakes.

I'd go with the dual compound Kool Stops instead of the full salmon pads.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

For the Koolstop pads..
Just choose cartridge replacement for DA or Ultegra right?

Dual compound means the black and salmon mix?


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> For the Koolstop pads..
> Just choose cartridge replacement for DA or Ultegra right?
> 
> Dual compound means the black and salmon mix?



Yup and yup....R530s are great brakes with either salmon or dual-compound pads -- perhaps not as light as a more upper-tier brakeset but plenty functional and easy to adjust.


----------

